# Phragmipedium Pots



## Krister Lawlor (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm a watcher of Ed's Orchids and he uses "rose pots" for his phrags. 
I found these pots ( https://elixirgardensupplies.co.uk/product/deep-rose-pots-12347-litre-quality-plastic-plant-pot/) , but no matter where I find them, they only ship to the UK and nearby. 

I live in the states and want some nice tall slender pots that aren't massive. I got a tall pot made for cymbidiums and it is 3 liters. Much too big for my plants right now. 1 or 2 liter would be ideal.

Anyone know where to source these pots in the states?

I'd also just like to know what pots you guys use. Pictures encouraged!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 24, 2019)

Are you getting them because you like the way they look or are you getting them because you think they have some advantage over standard sized pots? Personally, I've been growing Phrags quite successfully without any special pots so if you can't find anything suitable, I wouldn't worry about it. I mostly ask because I know of that YouTuber, and while he's nice enough, like most personalities on there, he also disseminates a lot of misinformation, so I want to make sure you're not chasing unicorns based on something that he's said which may not be factual or necessary.

As for my "tall pot" solution, I'm a big fan of reusing my own plastic waste, but I know that's not for everybody. However, some of my favorite pots are those tall plastic cylinders that certain cleaning wipes (Lysol, Chlorox, etc) come in. Another favorite of mine are those rubbing alcohol and hydrogen peroxide bottles. All I do with these things is trim the top off with a razor blade, then poke holes in the bottom.

Although my experience with repotme has been disappointing, others rave about it. I just checked their site and I'm seeing different deep pot options (aka Paph pots on that site) that are taller than they are wide, so that may be a good option in the USA if you can't find them elsewhere.


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 24, 2019)

I've found that (for me), I get better growth in a shallower, wider pot. Think azaelia pot. But I grow them in any old pot, it doesn't seem to matter. Bulb pans work great.

Now seedlings (paphs and phrags), I'm pretty stuck on 2.25" 'rose' pots. McConkey. Which are harder to find than unicorn horns these days.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Oct 24, 2019)

When I want a taller pot, I usually use white “Active Aqua” pots, which I buy from Morgan County Seeds. (They also have Yara Liva Calcinit, BTW). From the local Dollar store, I’ve also gotten tall vases and drilled holes. Here’s a photo those two, plus a recycled pot from the garden center’s bin.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 24, 2019)

I agree with others. I don’t think that the shape of the pots is particularly important for phrags. When a plants is big and tall they do look good in tall pots with the leaves to hanging down to near the base of the pot.
David


----------



## abax (Oct 24, 2019)

I use good ole clay pots from Lowes and drill holes
in the sides. Sometimes Lowes stocks clay (unglazed)
pots with holes already in them. They're cheap,
reusable with cleaning and come in an enormous
selection of sizes.


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm with @mrhappyrotter in that using the size of the pot necessary for the root system works for me. When i was growing in the rose pots, the roots filled the pot nicely, but every plant i put in there wanted to maintain that aspect ratio as it grew on. So out of necessity, i've reverted to the standard seedling pots, and graduated through the 3" square, etc. and tried to stay in the azalea pots after they grow to 6" or at worst just to move to nursery containers which are easy to find as left overs. i included the rose pots i had (a really deep one and a shorter one -but still deeper than typical pots for comparison. Having a good transition plan from the last black pot on the right to the next siz has always been a challenge. Tindara had some great 5" diameter pots that were taller than wide, but alas they appear to have ceased operations. Chulaorchids has a great selection, especially if you like clear pots, and need a lot of them.

Having a good pot plan and inventory seems to be a tricky thing to establish ;-).


----------



## Krister Lawlor (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks guys

I think I may decide to go with the Rand’s aircone pots since they seem to be quite good for phrags and come in a variety of sizes, so upgrading them to larger pots should be easy!

I like consistency, so all my pots looking the same would make me happy 

Besides, it would probably be best to have clear pots since I can monitor the media and roots that way.

I really like those super clear pots though.. dang they dont come in the correct sizes for my plants right now


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 25, 2019)

Hate to say this (since you appear to be on a path...) but i tried what you are proposing... pretty quickly figured out that the sizes they offer weren't what suited my situation... if you grow everything from small seedling, they may work for you... but as soon as you buy a plant grown in one of the pot types i pictured, and you want to move it into one of the rand aircone pots, you end up wrestling with the overall volume of the pot versus the height. although the pots look similar, getting the plant that looks like it should fit easily, into the pot wasn't so easy and I was forced to the next size to comfortably pot the plant. Many times that 'next size' over pots the plant... ( i took a photo including the rand pots in the pict for reference)




I'm just saying this so that you recognize your risk, and aren't later thinking... "wow that plan looked great on paper."

Anyway others can certainly chime in with their experience getting to a pot inventory approach.

(i typically over think things, and this one is no exception  )


----------



## Sky7Bear (Oct 25, 2019)

Rob (littlefrog), for 2 1/2" McConkey I'd call Charley's Greenhouse Supply in Mt. Vernon, WA (or have me get you some). I'll have to check mine to see if they are really McConkey, but given that McConkey is a regional company, highly likely. They are clear. Charley always has supply of these. I expect you could get them by the case, or your company could order them perhaps directly from McConkey.


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 26, 2019)

McConkey had them on 'back order' for about two years, and now doesn't even list that size. I must not have bought enough. I'll check out Charley's. Chula Vista still has some similar, although I thought they had gone out of business... Website looks up to date. Seems a long way to ship them, but I haven't found anything near MI.


----------



## abax (Oct 26, 2019)

I have a question about plastic pots. I have many
very large Phrags. and I doubt that plastic pots
will stay upright on my gh benches. Has anyone
else experienced "falling over" using plastic pots?


----------



## Ray (Oct 27, 2019)

littlefrog said:


> Chula Vista still has some similar, although I thought they had gone out of business... Website looks up to date. Seems a long way to ship them, but I haven't found anything near MI.


Rob, when Harry died, his son took over the business. Yeah, it is a long distance and costly shipping process, but if you gotta have 'em... Many years back, Harry bought a bunch of McConkey blow molds so he could have clear pots produced, but that also meant he had to have a *bunch* manufactured. I'll bet his son is still working off that inventory.



abax said:


> I have a question about plastic pots. I have many very large Phrags. and I doubt that plastic pots will stay upright on my gh benches. Has anyone else experienced "falling over" using plastic pots?


Angela - the key is a broad base. You haven't had "fun" until you've toppled a semi-hydro pot onto the kitchen floor... I've gone as far as putting a sheet of rigid plexiglass under the pot with wires that hooked over the pot rim to stabilize it.


----------



## Krister Lawlor (Oct 27, 2019)

richgarrison said:


> Hate to say this (since you appear to be on a path...) but i tried what you are proposing... pretty quickly figured out that the sizes they offer weren't what suited my situation... if you grow everything from small seedling, they may work for you... but as soon as you buy a plant grown in one of the pot types i pictured, and you want to move it into one of the rand aircone pots, you end up wrestling with the overall volume of the pot versus the height. although the pots look similar, getting the plant that looks like it should fit easily, into the pot wasn't so easy and I was forced to the next size to comfortably pot the plant. Many times that 'next size' over pots the plant... ( i took a photo including the rand pots in the pict for reference)
> 
> View attachment 16817
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up, rich!
I just ordered some aircone pots anyways just so that I can see them in person. I’ll probably still try to to use them, since I like the look and function, but I can see the struggle of repotting them... lol

About McConkey, I found some decent pots online manufactured by them, but they sell them in cases of 120 for an appropriate size pot. Seems like a good deal for a greenhouse grower, but not me.


----------



## Krister Lawlor (Oct 27, 2019)

abax said:


> I have a question about plastic pots. I have many
> very large Phrags. and I doubt that plastic pots
> will stay upright on my gh benches. Has anyone
> else experienced "falling over" using plastic pots?


I have had issues with tipping on mainly Phalaenopsis pots because of the large leaves weighing down one side. And the lightweight bark medium does not help hold it down especially when dry. What I found helps is to just get some river rock and put a few heavy pebbles on the bottom of the pot to help distribute mass to the base. 
For phrags and other wet feet orchid species, keeping them moist helps add weight to the pot


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2019)

Interesting thread. Thanks for the info. Many people here would end up in hospitals if they saw the contraptions we have cobbled together and called "pots" here in NYC.


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 28, 2019)

Awesome news about Chula, it is a great source of lots of stuff... 

I put all my small pots in trays. The trick is finding a tray that supports the pot...  But they don't tip because the tray holds them up.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 28, 2019)

I have started using these for my plants: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gro-Pro-Pl...var=420181149393&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I had planned to go with air-cones all the way but after trying a few plants in the plastic mesh pots I was impressed enough to keep working with these. It doesn't matter how wet the medium is, the roots stay nice and aerated and the plants seem happy.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 28, 2019)

TyroneGenade said:


> I have started using these for my plants:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gro-Pro-Plastic-Heavy-Duty-Mesh-Net-Pots-hydroponics-pot-aeroponics-grow-plant/121190911231?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=420181149393&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> I had planned to go with air-cones all the way but after trying a few plants in the plastic mesh pots I was impressed enough to keep working with these. It doesn't matter how wet the medium is, the roots stay nice and aerated and the plants seem happy.



I have a bunch of these that someone can have for free. I get these when I get aquatic plants for my aquarium. They are small, though (I think 2"). I can bring them to the next Paph Forum.


----------



## Krister Lawlor (Oct 30, 2019)

TyroneGenade said:


> I have started using these for my plants:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gro-Pro-Plastic-Heavy-Duty-Mesh-Net-Pots-hydroponics-pot-aeroponics-grow-plant/121190911231?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=420181149393&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> I had planned to go with air-cones all the way but after trying a few plants in the plastic mesh pots I was impressed enough to keep working with these. It doesn't matter how wet the medium is, the roots stay nice and aerated and the plants seem happy.


Tyrone, how do you deal with the phrag roots in a pot like that? Do they ever grow out of the basket? Do they get stuck when trying to repot? Do you sit them in water?

I may try these pots in the future


----------



## xiphius (Oct 30, 2019)

abax said:


> I use good ole clay pots from Lowes



Seconded. I have pretty much all of my phrags in clay and they seem to love it. Clay is naturally more airy than plastic (even without drilled holes). Plus, the wicking and evaporation helps keep the roots cool and happy in the summer when it gets hot (if that matters for your area). As an added bonus, they are far less likely to tip over than plastic pots because they are heavier (the negative though is that they are heavier, so it makes handling things slightly more cumbersome ).


----------



## Silverwhisp (Oct 30, 2019)

The advantages of using clay in the summer heat make sense, but what about the same setup in the winter? At night, our house is around 60 F. Might that be too chilly for a damp orchid surrounded by clay?


----------



## Krister Lawlor (Oct 30, 2019)

I discovered after many tries that I cant use clay for any plants that like water. All except my succulents end up with a mold growing on the outside. Something about indoors in florida will not allow me to grow anything without mold growing on the pots. Outdoors are fine though, I will take clay any day for outdoors


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 30, 2019)

Krister Lawlor said:


> Tyrone, how do you deal with the phrag roots in a pot like that? Do they ever grow out of the basket? Do they get stuck when trying to repot? Do you sit them in water?



I will soon find out... I am letting the roots of my Paphs and Catts simply run out as they like.

I am not standing any of the Phrags in water. As they are potted in bark now I don't want the bark to stay soggy and decompose. I water regularly (2x a week) and mist daily. So far so good. The big Phrag and several individually potted seedlings seems to be doing well.


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 31, 2019)

Krister Lawlor said:


> I discovered after many tries that I cant use clay for any plants that like water. All except my succulents end up with a mold growing on the outside. Something about indoors in florida will not allow me to grow anything without mold growing on the pots. Outdoors are fine though, I will take clay any day for outdoors



i do grow oncidiinae in clay, and keep most of them pretty wet. The clay pots in the greenhouse will grow a nice coating of algae, and the ones sitting on the flagstone ledges actually will grow moss on both them and the surrounding flagstone... 

But mold growing on them indoors? yikes that doesn't sound healthy for anyone.


----------



## Krister Lawlor (Nov 1, 2019)

richgarrison said:


> i do grow oncidiinae in clay, and keep most of them pretty wet. The clay pots in the greenhouse will grow a nice coating of algae, and the ones sitting on the flagstone ledges actually will grow moss on both them and the surrounding flagstone...
> 
> But mold growing on them indoors? yikes that doesn't sound healthy for anyone.



Are you using the really porous clay pots or those nice dense stoneware pots? I don't have problems with the dense clay pots without pores, only the ones that hold in moisture. It's sad because I quite like earthen goods, but I'm beginning to appreciate plastic pots, especially with naughty cats in the house knocking everything over.
Just yesterday my cat was in hot pursuit of a lizard and she ended up knocking over three orchids and one of them got its' only leaf crushed under the weight of the clay pot. Im assuming the orchid is probably not going to make it after that RIP






This isn't my photo, but this is about what it looks like after about two weeks


----------



## Ray (Nov 1, 2019)

That could be salts coming out of an underfired clay body, minerals from your water supply, or both.


----------



## xiphius (Nov 4, 2019)

Silverwhisp said:


> The advantages of using clay in the summer heat make sense, but what about the same setup in the winter? At night, our house is around 60 F. Might that be too chilly for a damp orchid surrounded by clay?



A valid point. I have all of mine in a basement. In the winter, on the coldest nights it probably dips down to into the high low 60s (F). I haven't had any big issues yet, but my collection of phrags isn't huge.



Krister Lawlor said:


> This isn't my photo, but this is about what it looks like after about two weeks



Mine do that too. I've always just attributed that to evaporation deposits from wicked water. Leaving it doesn't seem to hurt anything (for me). I generally wipe them down, or blast them off with water, every few weeks if it starts to bother my sensibilities. When I repot, I clean the pots with a wire brush to remove all deposits before reusing. My water is pretty soft though, so if you have really hard water, it might be more of an issue.


----------

